# Baked Beans from dry beans?



## smokeymose (Mar 13, 2021)

Good morning.
I've always used canned pork & beans to make up baked beans, but with the Mrs's new restrictions the canned stuff just has too much Sodium. 
I'm getting ready to try making it using dry kidney beans instead. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 13, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Good morning.
> I've always used canned pork & beans to make up baked beans, but with the Mrs's new restrictions the canned stuff just has too much Sodium.
> I'm getting ready to try making it using dry kidney beans instead.
> Any suggestions?


Can't help, but you beat me to the question!


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

Put some Baking Soda in the water it will help tenderize them.
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Mar 13, 2021)

Yup! And if you have a instant pot. It is super easy. I've used this recipe many times for my drunkin beans.  And you can adjust as you wish.








						Instant Pot Baked Beans
					

This AMAZING Instant Pot Baked Beans recipe uses dry beans, and there's no soaking required. Tender cooked beans with bacon, onion and bell pepper in a delicious sweet and smokey sauce. I'm confidant this easy baked beans recipe will become a staple at your summer BBQ's! If you could only pick...




					tastesbetterfromscratch.com


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 13, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Yup! And if you have a instant pot. It is super easy. I've used this recipe many times for my drunkin beans.  And you can adjust as you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Steve. We have an Instant Pot we got for Christmas a couple of years ago that has been used exactly 3 times. I may get it out and re-read the instructions...


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 13, 2021)

tropics said:


> Put some Baking Soda in the water it will help tenderize them.
> Richie


While they're soaking, I assume? I didn't know about that. Thanks!


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> While they're soaking, I assume? I didn't know about that. Thanks!


While they are cooking the higher PH helps soften the beans.
Richie


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 13, 2021)

Thanks, Richie!


----------

